# Cap embroidery Machines



## streamland

Is there a small cheap embroidery machine that just does different kind of hats???? i want to start off with that first.


----------



## Fluid

None that I know of. One thing I would mention hats have got to be the hardest item to embroiderer. I would suggest starting off with flat embroidery, shirts, sport shirts, etc.


----------



## vctradingcubao

I agree with Richard. If you really want to embroider finished hats, you should consider the branded embroidery machines such as Tajima, Barudan, and SWF. My second machine was a china brand, and is supposed to be able to do caps. After many tries, I got tired of the broken thread, broken needles, damaged caps; so I went back to Tajima. Before buying the machine, you should test it on different caps using diffrent designs to see how well it holds up.


----------



## EmbDigitizing

There isnt actually any machines that does caps. Embroidery machines have attachments that take care of holding caps. As suggested by vcstrading, the best move is to look for a branded machine. The Brother PR600II is a good machine for caps.


----------



## COEDS

The SWF machines to caps very well too. ........... JB


----------



## gardenrose

I have an SWF that sews hats. It's small but not cheap. No quality embroidery machine is cheap. I have had the home embroidery machine as well as the industrial kind, and there is no comparison. The SWF is a good machine, but in dealing with hats, here's what many people don't know about the hats you see in places like LIDS or at Yankee stadium gift shop: the quality of pre-assembled hat embroidery is different than those mass produced overseas. The garment should be as flat as possible, and if there is space between the needle plate and the garment, the quality of the stitch is reduced. So you can take a design that sews flawlessly flat and try to sew the same design on a cap, which is curved, only to find that the quality is not as good. I am hearing that mass produced hats look so good because the same overseas companies that manufacture the caps embroider them also. They take the 2 front panels and assemble them, then they embroider the design flat. Finally, they assemble the rest of the cap and "voila!" it looks flawless! For someone with a sinlge head quality machine, you usually don't have as good a quality embroidery as those mass produced, but there are things you can do to get them as close to it as possible. A quality blank is essential, and many caps out there -although very cheap-are really tough on the machine. Also make sure you cover the basics-a proper design, good quality thread, proper needle position/size, adequate and appropriate backing, proper hooping, bobbin, etc.) for your project. Sometimes-particularly for newcomers-it takes so much time to figure out all the tricks to make things work, you almost would do better just having the caps outsourced!


----------



## ziggy

Hats are hard on a good day. Buying a cheap embroidery machine to do hats on is a waste of money. Also, you get good at what you do a lot of. Better to focus on your strengths and let someone else focus on embroidering hats well. Just my opinion


----------



## streamland

gardenrose said:


> I have an SWF that sews hats. It's small but not cheap. No quality embroidery machine is cheap. I have had the home embroidery machine as well as the industrial kind, and there is no comparison. The SWF is a good machine, but in dealing with hats, here's what many people don't know about the hats you see in places like LIDS or at Yankee stadium gift shop: the quality of pre-assembled hat embroidery is different than those mass produced overseas. The garment should be as flat as possible, and if there is space between the needle plate and the garment, the quality of the stitch is reduced. So you can take a design that sews flawlessly flat and try to sew the same design on a cap, which is curved, only to find that the quality is not as good. I am hearing that mass produced hats look so good because the same overseas companies that manufacture the caps embroider them also. They take the 2 front panels and assemble them, then they embroider the design flat. Finally, they assemble the rest of the cap and "voila!" it looks flawless! For someone with a sinlge head quality machine, you usually don't have as good a quality embroidery as those mass produced, but there are things you can do to get them as close to it as possible. A quality blank is essential, and many caps out there -although very cheap-are really tough on the machine. Also make sure you cover the basics-a proper design, good quality thread, proper needle position/size, adequate and appropriate backing, proper hooping, bobbin, etc.) for your project. Sometimes-particularly for newcomers-it takes so much time to figure out all the tricks to make things work, you almost would do better just having the caps outsourced!


 
THANKS MAN... I REALLY NEED TO LOOK UP MORE THINGS BECAUSE WE PLAN ON GETTING INTO HATS VERY HEAVY


----------



## funkmaster

good info.


----------



## binki

We are so impressed with the SWF machines that we ordered one this week. I am sure we will be doing hats pretty quick.


----------



## TC GLOBAL

barudan emb. machines are one of the best for caps


----------



## Arboristsite

My Melco is great doing hats and it's not hard at all. I wouldn't say it's small though. I like it for hats over anything I have used in the past.


----------



## allen_ajones

gardenrose said:


> but in dealing with hats, here's what many people don't know about the hats you see in places like LIDS or at Yankee stadium gift shop: the quality of pre-assembled hat embroidery is different than those mass produced overseas. The garment should be as flat as possible, and if there is space between the needle plate and the garment, the quality of the stitch is reduced. So you can take a design that sews flawlessly flat and try to sew the same design on a cap, which is curved, only to find that the quality is not as good. I am hearing that mass produced hats look so good because the same overseas companies that manufacture the caps embroider them also. They take the 2 front panels and assemble them, then they embroider the design flat. Finally, they assemble the rest of the cap and "voila!" it looks flawless! For someone with a sinlge head quality machine, you usually don't have as good a quality embroidery as those mass produced, but there are things you can do to get them as close to it as possible. A quality blank is essential, and many caps out there -although very cheap-are really tough on the machine. Also make sure you cover the basics-a proper design, good quality thread, proper needle position/size, adequate and appropriate backing, proper hooping, bobbin, etc.) for your project. Sometimes-particularly for newcomers-it takes so much time to figure out all the tricks to make things work, you almost would do better just having the caps outsourced!




So, with all that said (and I had a curious feeling that embroidery was done before hat construction) what does the little guy that wants 5-10 hat samples done professionally what does he have to do. Also, do you know if lids (from what I see have minimums starting at 144 pieces) embroiders their blank hats before the assembly of the hats?


----------



## allen_ajones

allen_ajones said:


> Also, do you know if lids (from what I see have minimums starting at 144 pieces) embroiders their blank hats before the assembly of the hats?


Correction the 144 minimums was for flex fit not Lids which reminds me to ask if anyone knows whether Flex fit embroiders the hat material before hat construction?


----------



## allen_ajones

Well it seems I am having a conversation with myself, which is fine. Can't say that hasn't happened before.

I want onto Lids site and found they do not do "raised" embroidery but flat embroidery.

It's starting to look like the small guy has a very difficult time trying to get high quality embroidery done on blank hats because of either high minimums of New Era and flex fit and then find a Lids that does custom embroidery on the fitted hats....but it's flat embroidery. Collective sigh. I am not just trying to get some hats some gar-bage sewn in on it.

I am trying to make something I would wear myself. I wondering if this hat path is going to be a short one. Can anybody please steer me in the right direction with what I am trying to do. Help!


----------



## lizziemaxine

allen_ajones said:


> So, with all that said (and I had a curious feeling that embroidery was done before hat construction) what does the little guy that wants 5-10 hat samples done professionally what does he have to do. Also, do you know if lids (from what I see have minimums starting at 144 pieces) embroiders their blank hats before the assembly of the hats?


Find an embroiderer who will do small quantities. They are out there you just have to look and ask. The cost per cap will be more but overall the cost will be less. If you only need 6 caps why pay for 2 or 3 dozen or more. My embroidery business is built around small quantities and my customers appreciate it very much. If they need large quantities of caps then I have the cap supplier do the embroidery. Any quantity under 2 dozen I do myself.


----------



## allen_ajones

lizziemaxine said:


> Find an embroiderer who will do small quantities. They are out there you just have to look and ask. The cost per cap will be more but overall the cost will be less. If you only need 6 caps why pay for 2 or 3 dozen or more. My embroidery business is built around small quantities and my customers appreciate it very much. If they need large quantities of caps then I have the cap supplier do the embroidery. Any quantity under 2 dozen I do myself.



Would love to see pictures of your work. Got a website with photos of stuff you've done?


----------



## lizziemaxine

allen_ajones said:


> Would love to see pictures of your work. Got a website with photos of stuff you've done?


 
I do have a website. I'm not a very good photographer so the pictures aren't that great.
Swan Threads


----------



## allen_ajones

lizziemaxine said:


> I do have a website. I'm not a very good photographer so the pictures aren't that great.
> Swan Threads


Well, I think you do good work. 

Do you have the capability to do "raised" embroidery in addition to the "flat"?


----------



## allen_ajones

check out this link for an example.

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-43866466247935_2000_259829651


----------



## lizziemaxine

allen_ajones said:


> Well, I think you do good work.
> 
> Do you have the capability to do "raised" embroidery in addition to the "flat"?


Yes, I can do puff embroidery if the design is digitized for puff. 
I love puff embroidery.


----------



## Drick23

How do you do that puff embroidery? I was always curious to try it but never got around to it.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Drick23 said:


> How do you do that puff embroidery? I was always curious to try it but never got around to it.


I don't know if I can explain it that well but here goes.
The design has to be digizitized for puff because of the height of the foam used to create the puff and to make sure that the edges are covered with thread properly.
Other than that it is much like applique. An outline stitch is sewn, you place the foam, then a tack-down stitch is sewn to hold the foam in place then a satin stitch covers the foam.
You can do all puff or combine it with other techniques.
I have a cap I got from Barudan at last year's ISS in Ft. Worth. They were demonstrating some of the things you can do on a cap. The name Barudan is spelled out in puff with sequins on top of the puff. Fabulous look.


----------



## bmason

We have 2 Amaya XT's and I would really rather do hats than any other type of things. Hats are what we started out with, so we are kinda more-learned about the hats. The Amaya's are excellent machines for hats, a little pricey, but well worth it imo.


----------



## Drick23

Hmmm, I'll have to try it out and see how well it works for me when I have some downtime.


----------



## allen_ajones

lizziemaxine said:


> Yes, I can do puff embroidery if the design is digitized for puff.
> I love puff embroidery.



Do you have any exampled of your puff embroidery work on your website?


----------



## FredericDesign

I sew hats on my Tajima all the time and very seldom have problems. You need to be sure that the design you are sewing has been digitized for a hat. Those that have given me problems are usually stock designs. I'm guessing that it's because they're digitized to be sewn on flats.


----------



## lizziemaxine

allen_ajones said:


> Do you have any exampled of your puff embroidery work on your website?


Not at this time. I don't always remember to take a picture of a project before I deliver it to my customer. I'll try to do a sample in the next few days and get a picture on my website.


----------



## Axis360

It's nice to see good advise here, and that I found
One I agree you get what you pay for and there is no cheep cap embroidery mach
I would not start with doing caps I would suggest flat pieces.
If your going into caps you need to have a digitized design done for caps
If you are going to do orders over 144 send them over seas if at all possible. Time is biggest issue.
Check with who you buy your caps from- they too may do embroidery.
Small runs can be good profit but only if you have the right design, know how to do it, and your customers do not expect a piece with front, back ,side and brim of caps done for cheep, You can't do brims as that has to be done before construction of cap. The more you add to caps the more time and harder to do. Caps can be tough, as you need to hoop them correctly which can and is harder then flats.
Good luck and his is m 1st post so forgive me if I just jumped in.


----------



## jKipler

vctradingcubao said:


> I agree with Richard. If you really want to embroider finished hats, you should consider the branded embroidery machines such as Tajima, Barudan, and SWF. My second machine was a china brand, and is supposed to be able to do caps. After many tries, I got tired of the broken thread, broken needles, damaged caps; so I went back to Tajima. Before buying the machine, you should test it on different caps using diffrent designs to see how well it holds up.


I agree, if you are going to be doing harder projects, you'll want a stronger more capabable machine.


----------



## TuxedoTM

Hats are by far the most difficult thing to embroider. A good commercial machine goes a long way to successfully sew a cap. Yes the really big boys, when the hats look really nice are almost always done pre constructed. They are sewn as flats and then made into a hat.


----------



## Olvert Ortega

Nobody would say this better!..... It is a pain in the ***....


----------



## DesignerIQ

A fair warning... Hats can be very frustrating while embroidering. Due to their curved surfaces the design may not come out as visualized. Other than that you can go with a SWF or a Tajima. They have proven to give satisfactory results when used for caps and hats. Don't go for a home embroidery machine they will be useless for hats..


----------



## TheThread

Home embroidery machines can't do any good when you are looking to do embroidery on Hats or even other stuff, it simply can't handle the workload.


----------



## LBRPromos

lizziemaxine said:


> I don't know if I can explain it that well but here goes.
> The design has to be digizitized for puff because of the height of the foam used to create the puff and to make sure that the edges are covered with thread properly.
> Other than that it is much like applique. An outline stitch is sewn, you place the foam, then a tack-down stitch is sewn to hold the foam in place then a satin stitch covers the foam.
> You can do all puff or combine it with other techniques.
> I have a cap I got from Barudan at last year's ISS in Ft. Worth. They were demonstrating some of the things you can do on a cap. The name Barudan is spelled out in puff with sequins on top of the puff. Fabulous look.


Great explanation!!! But I have a question. Where do you buy your hats for testing the digitized logo? To me its seems very costly to try out logos after its been digitized, to look for flaws, on a regular cap. I'm wondering is there hats for $1 out there for testing purposes. LOL!!!


----------



## Frienzy

For embroidering caps you should use 75/11 titanium needles and also your upper and lower thread tensions should be higher than normal


----------



## joe123

It probably just be easier to outsource custom hats... especially for those of you who run a small home based shop


----------



## cathyr

Buy tajima. We have one 12 head that runs hats every day without interruption. You can buy a single head or any larger size you want. They are built for 24-7 production and they deliver.


----------

